# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  المؤلفات الكاملة للامام محمد البشير الابراهيمي

## روح سارة

كان "البشير الإبراهيمي" واسع المعرفة شأنه، شأن السلف الأول من حملة الثقافة الإسلامية، فكتب في الأصول والتشريع الإسلامي، وألف في اللغة وقضاياها الدقيقة، وفي الأخلاق والفضائل الإسلامية، وهو كاتب بليغ ذو أسلوب بديع، يحمل نفس مجاهد وروح مصلح وخيال شاعر وقوة ثائر، وتشهد على ذلك مقالاته النارية التي كان يفتتح بها مجلته الشهرية (البصائر)، وله ملحمة رجزية نظمها في الفترة التي كان فيها مبعدًا في الصحراء (آفلو)، وهي تبلغ ستًا وثلاثين ألف بيت، تتضمن تاريخ الإسلام، ووصفًا لكثير من الفرق التي نشأت في عصره، ومحاورات أدبية بين الشيطان وأوليائه، ووصفًا للاستعمار ومكائده ودسائسه. 



وهذا  بيان بمؤلفات الشيخ التي لا يزال بعضها حبيسًا لم ير النور: 

·  عيون البصائر؛ وهى مجموعة مقالاته التي نشرت في جريدة (البصائر).   

كتاب (عيون البصائر) صدر أول مرّة في القاهرة سنة 1963 بإشرافه في دار (المعارف) بالقاهرة، فحوى هذا الكتاب مقالاته التي كانت (افتتاحيات) في السلسلة الثانية من (البصائر)، بين سنوات (1947) و(1953) وأعيد طبعه مرتين اثنتين في (الجزائر) بعد وفاته واعتبر جزءاً ثانياً، أما الجزء الأول فقد كان بداية الجهد الذي شرع يبذله بعض تلامذته وأصدقائه بعد وفاته بمساعدة ابنه (د. أحمد)، من أجل جمع آثاره الفكرية والأدبية ونشرها‏ 

هذا الجزء الأول صدر عن (المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب) في (الجزائر) سنة (1398هـ /1978م) وهو يشتمل على ما كتبه بعد عودته الأولى من المشرق العربي ابتداء من منتصف العشرينيات، فضمّ خطباً ومحاضرات إلى جانب ما نشره في (الشهاب) و(البصائر) في سلسلتها الأولى، أما الجزء الثالث فقد صدر سنة (1982م) عن نفس الدار، بينما صدر الجزء الرابع سنة (1985) فضمّ الثالث ما نشره في (البصائر) خصوصاً، ممّا لم يتضمّنه الجزء الثاني، أما الجزء الرابع فمعظم مادته سبق نشرها خارج (الجزائر) في الصحافة العربية: جرائد ومجلات، مثل (الأخوة الإسلامية)، (المسلمون)، (المنهل)، (منبر الشرق)، (الإرشاد)، (الأهرام). 

·  في قلب المعركة وهو إضاءة جديدة لجوانب في فكر (الإبراهيمي) ومواقف (جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين) ودورها في ثورة التحرير، كما يتوفّر على عناصر ذات أهمية كبيرة في كتابة تاريخ الثورة الجزائرية.

في قلب المعركة (1954-1964) ضمّ كتابات (الإبراهيمي) في قضايا ساخنة، سواء أثناء الثورة التحريرية أو بعد الاستقلال، منها ما نشر سابقاً، ومنها ما لم ينشر، حتى كانت الفرصة في هذا الكتاب من إصدارات دار الأمة. وقد أشرف على جمع المادة في هذه المرة ابنه (د. أحمد طالب الإبراهيمي). 

-  النقابات والنفايات في لغة العرب؛ وهو أثر لغوي يجمع كل ما هو على وزن فعالة من مأثور الشيء ومرذوله. 

·  أسرار الضمائر العربية. 

·  التسمية بالمصدر. 

·  الصفات التي جاءت على وزن فعل. 

·  الاطراد والشذود في العربية. 

·   رواية كاهنة أوراس. 

·  حكمة مشروعية الزكاة. 

·   شعب الإيمان (في الأخلاق والفضائل الإسلامية). 

·   الملحمة الرجزية في التاريخ. 

·   فتاوى متناثرة. 

·  وقد طبعت أخيرًا مجموعة من مؤلفات "البشير" في خمسة مجلدات تحت عنوان "آثار الإمام محمد البشير الإبراهيمي"، وأصدرته دار الغرب الإسلامي.

----------


## جمال العاتري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
هل بعض هذه المؤلفات متوفر على النت بارك فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات والافادات عن هذا الشيخ السلفي المجاهد رحمه الله .؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

نعم حمل الآثار الكاملة له من الوقفية جمع أحمد طالب الإبراهيمي حفيده:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=22521

----------

